# Coastline trailer for shoalwater 23 cat problem



## burntorange (Jun 21, 2006)

need help. Have a new shoalwater cat and coastline trailer. No matter what depth I have for trailer I end up with the boat hitting the roller. Takes 3 guys to lift it over to winch up . I have been driving boats onto trailers for 25 yrs do I'm not new to this. Coastline says it won't alter the trailer - warranty stuff yada yada. Anyone have any suggestions . If the trailer goes further out of the water the boat only gets to within 10 inches and will not power up any further. I've tried soaping the bunks as a dealer suggested but to no avail. Thanks in advance


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Lower the roller or put up a PVC field goal


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just looked again, is the roller even needed?


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

I had the same problem with my boat and trailer. I trimmed the plates that the roller is bolted to.. Kinda hard to explain but it's not hard.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Have you tried running the strap over the roller and seeing if it will lift it up more.

If that wont work a "reciprocating saw" is you friend

Seems odd coastline can't help you as popular as those boats are?


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure what to tell you. With my 23 cat and Coastline I have learned the biggest mistake you can make is backing the trailer in too deep. On a steep ramp I'll back in till the front wheel is in the water till the hubs- thats it NO further, if I back in any farther the boat is in a nose down attitude when loading and will not clear the roller. Then when loading the boat I get lined up and power it on gently till she touches the roller. Hook it up and go.

I have run the eye hook over the roller (had my head up my *****$) and yes that is a pain to back it off over the roller. My buddy had the goal posts installed to eliminate this. Although you already have the goal posts?!

In closing spray some tire shine on the bunks and don't back the trailer in too deep!!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

rsparker67 said:


> I had the same problem with my boat and trailer. I trimmed the plates that the roller is bolted to.. Kinda hard to explain but it's not hard.


I agree. This is my boat and my dad posting. Seems he is having trouble too. Coastline would not change the roller height as requested by the customer, as it being me.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

You have goal post try to take the roller off and see how it trailers


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree, definitely don't back up to far... I still lowered the roller cuz I always felt like I still hit it to hard when loading. But I also have the goal posts. I like having the roller to help from bouncing when on the road.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

seems commonplace that trailers are backed in too far for shallow water boats and the bow ends up under the roller.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

I really don't see the purpose of having a roller AND a goalpost. The roller would be so useless on my boat & trailer combo. I pull mine all over creation and the boat is fine riding without it.

Just an observation.

Five


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

I would go back to the dealer, get him to go to a ramp and show you how to load it. If he can not load it properly then it is his responsibility to get the manufactur to correct the problem.
I had a simular problem several years ago. The dealer kept telling me that I was not backing the trailer in to the correct depth. After getting hissed off I did what I suggested above. He could not load it ether without the keel hitting cross members. He then said that he would talk to the factory and get the problem corrected. I told him ""fine" and that I also expected him to fix all of the dings in the keel, both problems were corrected. 
We pay too much for these rigs to let the dealer get away with not working to get problems corrected for us instead of telling us how to do it. Just my personal Opinion.


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

Backing the trailer too far down the ramp will cause the problem your having. I fiqured this out with my 23 cat.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't own a cat but.....

Would someone please explain to me why there is a roller, made to fit the nose of a v-bottom boat, on a trailer made for a CAT!!!???

Seems like a classic case of square peg in a round hole to me.

It would seem a goal post is in order.


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah Im with most here....don't get why the roller is even there. 

Got any pictures from the side perhaps?


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

That roller is useless on a cat boat trailer. Cut it off and use you "goal post" as a stop.


----------



## SundayBeachBum (Mar 1, 2010)

seadriftbayrat said:


> Backing the trailer too far down the ramp will cause the problem your having. I fiqured this out with my 23 cat.


I agree........If someone puts my trailer in to deep my bow comes in low. My trailer does not have the goalpost only the roller. I am actually thinking about going to coastline and swaping it out.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

The roller is on their to keep the bow tight to the bow eye keeps the bow from jumping up and down on the goal post pads and eatin g the carpet or the rub rail your boat dose not flex on the trailer but a aluminum frame trailer will flex allowing the boat to move up and down if u have another bunk board up closer to the front under the boat this will help lift the bow and carry u over the roller Dose that boat have the glassed in block under the rubrail so the roller dose not hank on the lip? If so the strap over the roller would work once over the lip switch the strap back under and finish snugging it up. I have used both rollers and gold post on Stoners trailers one other model is one made by Mc Clain used on the Flatcats it is a upside down L set up this style keeps boat from bouncing up and down.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I run a little Shoalwater cat and have this same issue. I've found that when loading the boat on the trailer I don't have to back in very far, and simply winch the boat up and over the roller instead of using the motor to do so.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Get rid of your carpet and put the plastic slicks that McClain Trailers carries.You will not have to back in very far to load or unload.I would try that first, before I would cut off the roller.If the roller still hangs......off w/ the roller !


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Spray the the bunks with liquid rollers real good and this should help getting the boat on and off when you don't back In too far. That or replace carpet with slick boards as mentioned above. do this and you won't need to back in so far to get boat moving on the trailer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Funny you said that coast line will not alter.
A co-worker had the same problem on his 21 Shoalwater cat and he took the trailer to coast line and they fixed him up. 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Could you secure a roller (2-1/2" x 12" STOLTZ Straight Trailer Roller #RP-212), horizontally, snug against the goal post. I would think the front of boat would travel easily over it and at the same time would secure the front of boat. You might have to use wider roller, 3" or 4", but it seems like it would work.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Just looked again, is the roller even needed?


^^^^^^^this^^^^^^
Don't see the purpose of the roller with a cat hull.


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

I have a similar problem with the Coastline trailer for my Baby Cat. However, instead of a roller, my trailer has two carpet covered boards coming off the goal posts at about right angles toward the rear of the trailer. I would think that their purpose is to catch the front of the bow in case the boat starts to bounce on the trailer. However, it is a royal pain trying to unload and load the boat. If I don't back into the water far enough it is very hard to get the boat off the trailer. If I back in too far, the back of the boat floats up pushing the bow down so that it drags on the carpet covered boards. Loading is not so bad as long as I don't back into the water too far. If I do back in too far, the bow hits the boards and then I have to pull the boat out of the water. At which boat the bow comes up to clear the boards and I then winch the boat the rest of the way. I've wanted to take the trailer to Coastline and have them fix the problem. But I guess that won't happen.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Scott, I have a BC and boat loads great have beat my carpet up/ worn thru a little on the goal posts. Are you talking about the bunks or the goal post for the plastic?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## bigblock455 (Mar 9, 2012)

BBKing said:


> If I do back in too far, the bow hits the boards and then I have to pull the boat out of the water. At which boat the bow comes up to clear the boards and I then winch the boat the rest of the way


I don't have a Cat but I have the same problem and the above works for me. If I don't pull in as far then it takes major effort to get it up on the trailer because of drag. This happens on steep ramps.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

Could you re-drill the holes the roller is mounted on/in down lower ? If so then just cut off the excess sticking above after remount.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

muzzleloader said:


> Could you re-drill the holes the roller is mounted on/in down lower ? If so then just cut off the excess sticking above after remount.


that's what I did to mine, it's an easy fix. sawzall and a drill.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

I too have a 23 cat. The goal post are only there for those times you might give it a little too much throttle and keeps it from jumping over the rollar. It is also a little piece of mind in panic stops. I removed the two outer rollars and found some high quality caster wheels of the same diameter as the center rollar. I removed the black wheels from their metal caster assembly and discarded the metal assemblies, then drilled out their hole to match the diameter of the inner rollar and installed with a longer bolt. It has more area supported because before the main center rollar would not even touch.


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

On the trailers that I have seen, the goal posts serve a purpose other than as a backstop to keep you from overshooting the roller. The boat is not properly loaded until the bow is winched tight up against the goal posts. Also, do you really want hard rubber wheels rubbing against your hull? If your boat stops before rolling on top of the roller and before it is tight against the goal posts, then it is short of where it should be.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Your backing a little too deep it sounds like. You just need to find that sweet spot.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

cottonpicker said:


> I too have a 23 cat. The goal post are only there for those times you might give it a little too much throttle and keeps it from jumping over the rollar. It is also a little piece of mind in panic stops. I removed the two outer rollars and found some high quality caster wheels of the same diameter as the center rollar. I removed the black wheels from their metal caster assembly and discarded the metal assemblies, then drilled out their hole to match the diameter of the inner rollar and installed with a longer bolt. It has more area supported because before the main center rollar would not even touch.


All I have is goal post on my 21 cat and it works great, looked at all my friends boats, 14.5 cat, 16,18,21,25 frl, and a 24 tran cat all they have is goal post. Most are the PVC ones mine has carpet


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

The black rubber wheels are no harder than the center yellow rollar. The center yellow rollar is still responsible for keeping the bow down and tight to the trailer. When the boat is secured and winched down tightly to the rollar I have about 1/2'' between goal post and the bow. I do understand that most trailers with bow stop goal posts must be winched tightly to them. My goal posts were added after the trailer was originally built. Coastline refers to it as the Portland Winch Stand because that is how Portland Marine orders all of their Shoalwater trailers. Mine was not modified by Coastline because they were always too busy when I tried to schedule the modification, so I went elsewhere.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I appreciate all the input. My dad is good friends with the mcclains and they are going to fix this right. Should of gotten a McClain the first time around...


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

Post up with pictures on what they do to your trailer. The trailer loading and unloading is one complaint I have. I have one particular ramp I use that is a little steeper than most and it can be difficult at times. I fish alot by myself and would like it to be a little easier if possible. My last trailer was a McClain and it was a better trailer than my coastline in my opinion.


----------



## Trout33 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a McLain Trailer on my Dargel 250 HDX Kat. This McLain trailer does not have goal posts, only a roller. It too has problems if you go too deep, if boat floats, it will hang on the front roller when unloading. Takes some getting used to but loads and unloads fine as long as the trailer is only backed into the water to the point that the the motor starts and the boat is not floating in the back. I think all cat boats may have this issue that takes some getting used to.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Get rid of the roller people


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds to me as if you need to raise the front of your bunks up, are they adjustable, i have had to loosen mine lift them up in the past and that will raise you bow up a little more and may eliminate your problem. Thats if they are adjustable, its worth a try


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Take'emGator said:


> Sounds to me as if you need to raise the front of your bunks up, are they adjustable, i have had to loosen mine lift them up in the past and that will raise you bow up a little more and may eliminate your problem. Thats if they are adjustable, its worth a try


99% of aluminum trailers bunks are welded, all they got to do is get rid of the roller, it's been working for years for me, get rid of the roller, tighten the boat to the goal post and be done with it!!! Then you can load/unload your boat at what ever depth you want


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah i here ya....i don't have any problems but on my SCB i have that center small bonson that sits up against that roller, i guess not all the Cats have that small center bonson.(pontoon)


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

flatsmaster14 said:


> 99% of aluminum trailers bunks are welded, all they got to do is get rid of the roller, it's been working for years for me, get rid of the roller, tighten the boat to the goal post and be done with it!!! Then you can load/unload your boat at what ever depth you want


Apparently you don't know what that will do to your rub rail. It will basically ruin it by strapping it down to the goalposts tight.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

KeithR said:


> Post up with pictures on what they do to your trailer. The trailer loading and unloading is one complaint I have. I have one particular ramp I use that is a little steeper than most and it can be difficult at times. I fish alot by myself and would like it to be a little easier if possible. My last trailer was a McClain and it was a better trailer than my coastline in my opinion.


X2 on that. This is my first coastline, not too impressed.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Blue Fury said:


> Apparently you don't know what that will do to your rub rail. It will basically ruin it by strapping it down to the goalposts tight.


I do no what it will do and I have a solution, put a chain and a chain binder from the bottom part of the trailer and hook it up to the bow eye, no more jumping up and down


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Spray the the bunks with liquid rollers real good and this should help getting the boat on and off when you don't back In too far. That or replace carpet with slick boards as mentioned above. do this and you won't need to back in so far to get boat moving on the trailer


I agree and had similar issues with my boat when it was new and was backing the trailer into the water too far.

Can you post a photo of the roller from the side with the boat loaded on the trailer?


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

flatsmaster14 said:


> I do no what it will do and I have a solution, put a chain and a chain binder from the bottom part of the trailer and hook it up to the bow eye, no more jumping up and down


That still doesn't solve the support issue. The roller is the fwd support because the bunks stop a good 6-8 ft short of the bow, maybe more. I saw a 23' cat with a McClain trailer and her had "V" stops on each cat as they curled up. Looked good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Take'emGator said:


> Yeah i here ya....i don't have any problems but on my SCB i have that center small bonson that sits up against that roller, i guess not all the Cats have that small center bonson.(pontoon)


I think the word you are looking for is sponson not bonson.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Tran has the two "V" stops on each cat near the front and this is on a Coastline Trailer. I do not know why Shoalwater does not do this.


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

This is how Texall supports the bow of a Stoner Supercat on his trailers. I had to stiffen it with some angle iron after I broke it loading the boat on a windy day. No roller needed.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

My dad moved his back a couple of inches. We have found putting the front bunks in the water 4-6" works best for us.


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I think the word you are looking for is sponson not bonson.


i wasn't that far off but thanks for clearing that up, couldn't remeber how to say it!:headknock


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

trailer to deep??????????


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cajun76 said:


> This is how Texall supports the bow of a Stoner Supercat on his trailers. I had to stiffen it with some angle iron after I broke it loading the boat on a windy day. No roller needed.


I also have that on my trans, works great


----------



## fishing111 (Jul 29, 2009)

Put parffin wax on your boards carpet and it will load and unload easy.


----------



## fishing111 (Jul 29, 2009)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Lower the roller or put up a PVC field goal


 Put parffin wax on the carpet for easy load and unloading. Also with the field posts you don't need the roller so take it off.


----------



## fishing111 (Jul 29, 2009)

put parffin wax on the carpet for easy loading and unloading. You have posts in front so cut off the roller.


----------

